# hmmm got a recipie for me...



## big sky trapper (Nov 2, 2007)

maybe a 3In casing and lots of time in the smoker....



time to get to skinnin...

haha...after I saw the orangatang at the top thought muskrat might be pretty good....


----------



## monty (Nov 2, 2007)

Muskrat is a delicious meat when separated from the bone and cooked in a Tempura Batter.

Muskrats are vegetarians and their meat is so tender that it can only be cooked in a batter because it will fall apart in a pan.

So, get out the WOK and find a good Tempura Batter recipe and live large!

Cheers!


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow! I didn't know that. Leave it to Monty!


----------



## monty (Nov 2, 2007)

If it can be shot, trapped, hooked, run over or scraped off the bottom of a rock there is a recipe for it!

Thanks to my Grandmother!

Cheers!

May I add a disclaimer..certain critters are unfit for consumption!


----------



## miwildbill (Nov 6, 2007)

ill take that beaver roasted over them rats. i save some of my rats each year to eat but most of them are saved for making bait. this weekend our water trapping season opens so ill be having rat dinner sunday night.


----------



## muddy pond (Nov 7, 2007)

Muskrat Love....... wheres this leading to? I think I would have to have a couple pints in me before I would put them in my smoker let alone my gullet. lol and rof


----------



## rockyb (Nov 7, 2007)

Holy Muscrat!!  Looks like you got the whole family there.


----------



## lovetosmoke (Nov 13, 2007)

I will take the beaver.  I have smoked beaver legs before and they turned out really well.  I have also roasted the back legs.  The only thing wrong with roasting the beaver is you need to dip out the grease every once and a while.  Either way it tastes good.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Nov 13, 2007)

even so.la. nutrea rat (thats what that looked like) is good done well.... i just never been that hungry...lol


----------



## nocontest (Nov 14, 2007)

I have used the following recipe that was handed down to me from my grandpa for carp, but I bet it would do wonders on the â€˜rats:

Sauce:
Â½ Bucket pig manure
Â½ Bucket cow manure
5 cups of MD 20/20 (any flavor)
Salt & Pepper to Taste

Mix all ingredients together until you have a heavy paste. I have learned to splash BruteÂ[emoji]169[/emoji] after shave under my nose prior to mixing. Coat â€˜rats heavy with bark paste (leave fur on). Smoke @ 275 Â° until bark is hard. Take off grill and let cool off. Crack bark off and put in bowl. Throw away â€˜rats & eat bark, use a chaser like Wild Turkey 101.


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 14, 2007)

Now that there is a recipe for *real* men... you obviously know yer sh*t!


----------

